# help sign my petition for ichi



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

this is the site of a petition i have put together as a last ditch effort to save us being evicted please support us and sign 
Help save my cat and skunk from council eviction


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

the link doesnt work hun, it says " error this petition cannot be found"


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

there should work now


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

to the top every signature helps :notworthy:


----------



## dave28 (Jun 19, 2008)

*petition*

petition signed enjoy the comments.


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

dave28 said:


> petition signed enjoy the comments.


thank you and great comment :notworthy: i have one of the next door and had the police around at 1.30am cos they where shouting and screaming at each other Grrrrrr


----------



## dave28 (Jun 19, 2008)

*re*

Lol sounds like there the 1s that need evicting not you!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm expecting hell for this one but..

i for one won't be signing your petition!

This has been going on since May last year when they told you to get rid. On your original thread you stated:


ichis-mom said:


> Thay have said she cant stay because shes a skunk even tho thay know shes de-scented and not a threat or problem to anything thay just want to pick on me cos i am a small young single woman who thay think thay can bully *but i am happy to report ichis not going anywhere and if thay athink i am getting rid of her thay can think again cos it will be over my dead body i might lose my flat but theres pleanty of private let places xxx*


That was on 27th May. You were told 7 months ago that you couldn't keep him and what have you done? absolutely nothing. You said there are plenty of private places to let but have just sat on your arse expecting the council to just let it drop.

You've breached the terms and conditions of your tennants agreement, the council (ie your landlord) have found out and told you to abide by the terms you agreed to. 
Sorry. but at which point did the world begin to revolve around you? 

Why didn't you start to look for somewhere else to live where you could keep a skunk?

a couple of weeks ago you were considering getting rid of him so you could go travelling so he can't mean tht much to you. What about the cat? nah, you're more than happy to throw that out and just concerned with the skunk.




so, i'm sorry but i have no sympathy for you at all. 7 months after you said there's plenty of private places you could rent you're still living in your council flat and still expecting the council to sing to your tune instead of sticking to the rules like everybody else.


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

Meko said:


> I'm expecting hell for this one but..
> 
> i for one won't be signing your petition!
> 
> ...


 
pretty much agree with you on this one mek. if we read and sign a contract then its up to us to make sure that we fulfil that contract. god knows, if the council didnt fulfil their part by doing repairs etc people would be furious. it works both ways. 

but it must be pretty crappy loosing your home because of an animal that you care about. asepcially as its your own fault. i hope you get sorted out soon enough. at least this has happened when its a good time to rent. where i live rents have dropped by around 20% due to people having less spare cash. but at the same time, you may struggleto find a private rental with a skunk in tow. good luck


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Meko said:


> I'm expecting hell for this one but..
> 
> i for one won't be signing your petition!
> 
> ...


 
I don`t think there is much more to be said .


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I have to agree in a way too 

I live in rented accomodation too but i have always asked my landlord before bringing animals in 

I have been very lucky with my landlord and he is very interested in the animals i own too and loves coming to do the yearly gas checks to come see them :lol2:


But if my landlord was to say no then i would respect that as at the end of the day its his house


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Hell's going to be busy today, I agree with Meko too.

Hannah, you need to stop dilly dallying around, one minute you're going travelling, then you're off to Nottingham, then Edinburgh, then you're going to give Ichi up, now you're not.

Here's how I would play it if I were you:



Talk to Mrs P. about her extremely kind offer of her caravan and to get to know her a bit,
Start to build a case to take to the courts on the 23rd January, seek legal advice etc., get some publicity, local support if you can...what are the immediate neighbours thoughts on Ichi?
Find out what the conditions of a potential eviction may be should the courts go against you, time scale, would they still evict you if the animals were not on the premises after the 23rd January or up until the eviction date, how long after the case you have till they evict you, can you appeal, as much information about it as possible, if they need to be gone by the 23rd find someone local who will house them short term whilst you fight the case,
Start to look for alternative accommodation for you, Ichi and the cat,
Depending on the answers to no.3, if they are going to evict you and Mrs P.'s offer still stands take a holiday in Lincs., for a couple of weeks, check out the area, jobs, accommodation, etc., you may like it there or strike lucky with a job/house and you get to keep Ichi and the cat, plus start a new phase in your life. If all else fails and Ichi and Mr Snuggles hit it off, it may be worth chatting to Mrs P. about her 'fostering' Ichi until you get somewhere else to live...seeing the pampered life that Mr Snuggles gets I'd be more than happy to let her foster my skunk(s) if I was in the same position as you...but obviously I can't talk for Mrs. P. but she did make the extremely kind offer in the first place :notworthy:
Good luck, I know I'd move heaven and earth to make sure I kept my skunks.


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

Good luck, I know I'd move heaven and earth to make sure I kept my skunks.[/quote]
i have been looking and applying for homes here but as the credit crunch hasnt hit this place as hard and with the oil business even private houses are scerse and as a lot of landlords are after the offshore workers a lot have the no smoking no pets and no kids i have had my name on a list at 3 property places since july and so far have had nothing back and i did go to nottingham but due to health reasons couldnt stay there and yes mrsps caravan dose sond like an option but due to my health at the moment i cant be to far from a hospital or doctors 
with the place in Edinburgh they phoned me 10 hours before leaving to say they had changed there minds on pets :bash:
now if you all want a fight you can sit and fight amongst yourselves cos iv got a big enough one one just now without you lot


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

How about offering a pet deposit for a private landlord, thats a second deposit ontop of the normal one, it generally gives the landlords a bit of a guarantee should your animal decide to trash the house.

Might be worth chatting to pouchie she works in the industry and could help you out with loopholes and I think she said alot of estate agents put no smoking no pets and not DSS to cover their arses but the actual landlords are quite happy to have one or two pets in their houses.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

ichis-mom said:


> Good luck, I know I'd move heaven and earth to make sure I kept my skunks.


i have been looking and applying for homes here but as the credit crunch hasnt hit this place as hard and with the oil business even private houses are scerse and as a lot of landlords are after the offshore workers a lot have the no smoking no pets and no kids i have had my name on a list at 3 property places since july and so far have had nothing back and i did go to nottingham but due to health reasons couldnt stay there and yes mrsps caravan dose sond like an option but due to my health at the moment i cant be to far from a hospital or doctors 
with the place in Edinburgh they phoned me 10 hours before leaving to say they had changed there minds on pets :bash:
now if you all want a fight you can sit and fight amongst yourselves cos iv got a big enough one one just now without you lot[/quote]

i sort of agree with Meko on points but does the council have a problem with you having a PET or just have a problem because the pet is a SKUNK? as if it is in the tenancy that you cant keep PETS full stop then you dont really have much to fight for, but if the council allow people to keep a pet such as a dog i think theyre out of order telling you you have to move or get rid because it is a skunk, and i think you may have something to fight with. If in their terms and conditions they specify that skunks are not allowed to be kept in their premise then fair enough but i highly doubt it does, and if it doesnt then how can they accept dogs but not skunks? does that make sense? 
For example where i used to live you were allowed one pet, so if i chose to keep a skunk and they decided to evict me because it was a skunk and not a dog i would be takin them to court as it is unfair for them to let some people keep their chosen pet and not allow me to keep mine. One rule must be applied to all, if you cant keep your skunk then others shouldnt be allowed to keep their chosen pet


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

yes i think its because shes a skunk it started off with her being the problem but once i had had an official person to write a letter to say there was no problems with her as a pet they decided not to allow it because of 2 pets and i know people around here with permission for more than one pet and one of them is a huge dog and a cat wtf?

and because of this i have a lot of backing here as its not just me im fighting for its all the people who want a pet thats a bit different or so a lot of people have said to me here anyway


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

ichis-mom said:


> yes i think its because shes a skunk it started off with her being the problem but once i had had an official person to write a letter to say there was no problems with her as a pet they decided not to allow it because of 2 pets and i know people around here with permission for more than one pet and one of them is a huge dog and a cat wtf?


swell have you asked them to justify why they have allowed otherr people 2 pets n not you?
a pet is a pet, whether it be a lizard, a snake, a rat, cat, dog, bird or meerkat or such like!! if someone is allowed 2 pets and it doesnt specify what these pets have to be then they shouldnt be evicting you because one of your pets happens to be a skunk which is fully legal to keep. im assuming ou have sought legal advice from a solicitor or similar? if so what have they said about it?


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

I don't think people are trying to get at you or argue with you, it just seems that everyone wants to help you. I have signed your petition and hope that whatever you dicide to do in the end, that you and your animals will all be safe and happy :2thumb:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Tell them you only have the one pet, Ichi, as for the cat...well it just comes in the house now and again but it's not yours as it's a semi-feral stray and you are just being a good citizen and making sure it gets fed etc...


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

iv been to the citezens advice beu and they have given me the advice for the petition but at the moment im pretty much on my own as the tennency dose say one pet per house but i know of people with permission for 2 and more 
altho the cab did say i might be able to get them on harassment as they have been saying stuff like they want to come inspect my house and have access to every room now i dont mind them coming and expecting my house but i did say i didnt want them in my bedroom as this is my space and my retreat and i have a thing about people being in my room but they said that it wasnt good enough and they wanted to inspect it


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

trouble is, hannah is in a flat... not sure how the semi feral line would work there...

and the council would have seen the cat when they went round how ever many months ago...

N


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

Fixx said:


> Tell them you only have the one pet, Ichi, as for the cat...well it just comes in the house now and again but it's not yours as it's a semi-feral stray and you are just being a good citizen and making sure it gets fed etc...


yes that would be such a good idea if it wasnt for the fact i live in a third story flat :lol2:
but thats such a good idea anyway i could make a rope ladder and say it comes up than hmmmm :hmm:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

ichis-mom said:


> yes that would be such a good idea if it wasnt for the fact i live in a third story flat :lol2:
> but thats such a good idea anyway i could make a rope ladder and say it comes up than hmmmm :hmm:


:hmm: That would make the semi-feral story a little bit difficult to believe.

As for the inspection, I am afraid as long as the council/landlord gives you enough notice they can inspect every room in the house. Though if the inspections were frequent and close together you may have a case for harassment.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

is there no one who can house your cat like a friend? maybe even just as a temporary measure? im assumin its a house cat if you in a 3rd story flat?


----------



## Renfield (May 20, 2008)

I'm in a voluntary Tenants group and I thought this was all sorted a few months ago, so i am now confused (very easy to do)

If you can prove that other households have got more than one pet then it will be easy to prove that they are victimising you because of their attitude to your skunk.

A lot of the tenancy regulations are sometimes unenforcable because they go against human rights legislation, but the Council can inspect every room with prior notice and if you refuse they can gain entry and leave you the bill for that too.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

May I ask why you have 2 pets in the flat when you clearly know you are supposed to have one maximum? No sympathy from me, sorry. If it was me that owned the flat then I would evict anybody who broke any rules for whatever reason, whether they are damaging the property or not but if you are set on staying there then have an ad put in the paper, get your imediate neighbours to help you, the locals etc and have VALID reasons why they should let you stay there. There is no proof that the reason they want you gone is because you have a skunk, and IMO thats jumping the gun a little bit. I am thinking there is a reason they dont want more then one pet in the flat or a reason they dont want certain species in the flat.

ETA. As said before a refundable "pet deposit" for the flat owners would be a good idea.


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

Renfield said:


> I'm in a voluntary Tenants group and I thought this was all sorted a few months ago, so i am now confused (very easy to do)
> 
> If you can prove that other households have got more than one pet then it will be easy to prove that they are victimising you because of their attitude to your skunk.
> 
> A lot of the tenancy regulations are sometimes unenforcable because they go against human rights legislation, but the Council can inspect every room with prior notice and if you refuse they can gain entry and leave you the bill for that too.


yes they said if i supply the appropriate paperwork to prove that ichi was not a threat to anyone then they would reconcider but after suppling the paperwork they have said no as theres still the issue of 2 and the problem came that when i rehome any of them they want names numbers and adresses of the people who take them and cannot be rehomed into a council property but i have a friend who i still need to talk to who would be willing to give this info and i just need to hide the cat for a bit


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

So why can't you just rehome the cat for a while to somebody who isn't in a council house and then you're complying with the 1 pet rule.

Isn't it better than getting somebody to lie for you and hide the cat? it sounds like you're trying to play some sort of game to get one over on the council, the most complex way possible, a game you won't win.
Just play by the rules, rehome the cat, have 1 pet and comply with the terms of your tennancy and when the heat has died down, bring the cat back.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Meko said:


> So why can't you just rehome the cat for a while to somebody who isn't in a council house and then you're complying with the 1 pet rule.
> 
> Isn't it better than getting somebody to lie for you and hide the cat? it sounds like you're trying to play some sort of game to get one over on the council, the most complex way possible, a game you won't win.
> Just play by the rules, rehome the cat, have 1 pet and comply with the terms of your tennancy and when the heat has died down, bring the cat back.


 
I have to agree here cos then that way you are complying with the rule..........if they still persue and want ichi gone then you can them claim your being victimised as you are going by the one pet rule just having ichi


----------



## Renfield (May 20, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> I have to agree here cos then that way you are complying with the rule..........if they still persue and want ichi gone then you can them claim your being victimised as you are going by the one pet rule just having ichi


This was what i was saying earlier, then if you can prove there are others who are in a similar flat with more than one pet with their knowledge you could then argue the toss with them, without the pressure that they have broken their own guidelines :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Renfield said:


> This was what i was saying earlier, then if you can prove there are others who are in a similar flat with more than one pet with their knowledge you could then argue the toss with them, without the pressure that they have broken their own guidelines :whistling2:


 
yeps i read your reply and totally agreed with that too : victory:


infact i agree with pretty much what everyone has said.....you, meko, fixx an the others too


----------



## Renfield (May 20, 2008)

ichis-mom said:


> yes they said if i supply the appropriate paperwork to prove that ichi was not a threat to anyone then they would reconcider but after suppling the paperwork they have said no as theres still the issue of 2 and the problem came that when i *rehome any of them they want names numbers and adresses of the people who take them and cannot be rehomed into a council property *but i have a friend who i still need to talk to who would be willing to give this info and i just need to hide the cat for a bit


This is utter :censor: tosh ! as if this cat was to be their only pet they could not refuse to let them have it


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Renfield said:


> This is utter :censor: tosh ! as if this cat was to be their only pet they could not refuse to let them have it


and also why do they want names numbers and addresses of people who take them? surely thats an infringement of personal privacy n rights isnt it? so long as you no longer have the animals its none of their business where they have gone to?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

also would it pply if your rehoming them to people under a different council ?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

oh and Hannah...

if you are planning on playing them, don't bother! all it would take is for 1 employee involved in the case to see this thread and know exactly what you're planning on doing. 
You've been in the papers about it and told everybody on here so it won't be too hard to work out who you are. All it takes is for 1 person involved to own an exotic pet and be member on here. Once they see you're contemplating sending the cat and skunk somewhere and getting somebody else to lie for you; then its game over. You'll be screwed while you live in a council flat.
Re-home your cat for the time being and keep Ichi under the 1 pet rule.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Meko said:


> oh and Hannah...
> 
> if you are planning on playing them, don't bother! all it would take is for 1 employee involved in the case to see this thread and know exactly what you're planning on doing.
> You've been in the papers about it and told everybody on here so it won't be too hard to work out who you are. All it takes is for 1 person involved to own an exotic pet and be member on here. Once they see you're contemplating sending the cat and skunk somewhere and getting somebody else to lie for you; then its game over. You'll be screwed while you live in a council flat.
> Re-home your cat for the time being and keep Ichi under the 1 pet rule.


 
they wouldn even have to own a exotic pet but be meerly searching the net and stumble across this so wouldnt have to be someone that owns an exotic pet to stumble on it : victory:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> they wouldn even have to own a exotic pet but be meerly searching the net and stumble across this so wouldnt have to be someone that owns an exotic pet to stumble on it : victory:


Or if you simply google "ichi the pet skunk" this thread is on the first or second page.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Yips it is so wouldnt be difficult to find or accidently come across


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

I have signed your petition Hannah, I hope you can persuade the council to let you keep Ichi and your cat. xx


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

Ive signed this petition!!!
i for one hate the fact that the council can just walk in and demand that a person gets rid of their pets..... in some cases the council do this knowing full well that the pet in question is a persons only companion, so ignoring the its, buts, whys, and fors of this situation i signed the petition.


btw, did you know the council cannot by law make you homeless? they actually have a duty, by law, to rehouse you. just thought you needed to know that.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

I dont get why people are against the council in this? :bash:
They OWN the flat, they have RIGHTS aswell as RULES. Ichis-mom KNEW she should only have one pet in there yet she kept two, why shouldnt the council evict her? If she had of kept to one pet then she wouldnt have been told to rehome her pets because they have no rights to if it was on the contract that she could have one. The council are within their rights. 
There is only one person to blame here, and thats not the council! :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

No but if she was to refuse to abide by the council rule of 1 pet only then they could get an order to remove her animals from her 


she has had warning after warning and that will be their excuse for putting such an order 


They have the rule of 1 pet only and hannah signed a contract with them stating that she would only have one pet.............she has broken a legal contract by owning 2 animals 

So the council are just enforcing a rule that hannah signed and agreed to follow 


I would love for hannah to be able to keep ichi an her kitty but its not gonna happen where she lives 

i do think she is fighting a loosing battle if it was just ichi then she could argue the fact she isnt breaking any rules but as she has the cat also she is breaking the 1 pet rule


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> No but if she was to refuse to abide by the council rule of 1 pet only then they could get an order to remove her animals from her
> 
> 
> she has had warning after warning and that will be their excuse for putting such an order
> ...


And that is exactly my point. If she only had Ichi or only had the cat then the council wouldnt have a leg to stand on however they are within rights to evict her since she broke the rules.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

they cannot get an order to remove her animals from her.
thye only way they would be able to do that is if she is illtreating the animals or not looking after them properly. they most they can do is evict her, but they cannot actually make her homeless they have to offer her somewhere else to live.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> they cannot get an order to remove her animals from her.
> thye only way they would be able to do that is if she is illtreating the animals or not looking after them properly. they most they can do is evict her, but they cannot actually make her homeless they have to offer her somewhere else to live.


 
but then that doesnt solve the problem does it?? evict her from one property because she is breakin the rules only to house her in another property where the same rules apply? it would be totally pointless evictin her from her original property in the first place. i was under the impression that if you do break your terms of agreement then they can evict you without having to re house you


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> they cannot get an order to remove her animals from her.
> thye only way they would be able to do that is if she is illtreating the animals or not looking after them properly. they most they can do is evict her, but they cannot actually make her homeless they have to offer her somewhere else to live.


Yep, they cant evict her, put her in another flat that allows the animals but what if she cant afford it? or its too small? or in a bad area? or she dosent like it? etc etc. But that dosent answer my question, why are people against the council in this?

PS. xXFooFooLaFluffXx, I thought the same. If they can give a valid reason then they can evict her without having to rehouse her.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> they cannot get an order to remove her animals from her.
> thye only way they would be able to do that is if she is illtreating the animals or not looking after them properly. they most they can do is evict her, but they cannot actually make her homeless they have to offer her somewhere else to live.


Not necessarily, if Hannah has broken the terms of her tenancy agreement they could say Hannah has intentionally made herself homeless.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> but then that doesnt solve the problem does it?? evict her from one property because she is breakin the rules only to house her in another property where the same rules apply? it would be totally pointless evictin her from her original property in the first place. i was under the impression that if you do break your terms of agreement then they can evict you without having to re house you


 no they cant, she has a child, so to evict her and leave her homeless would be endangering a child and that is against the law.
the dance the council will do is to offer her a homeless flat so she is not on the streets and when she turns up there with the animals they will then try again to get her to give up her animals.
this isnt the best situation for her, her child and the animals. In that situation i would have my name down on the list to transfer to another council property that does allow more than one animal, she can put herself on the exchange register and on the general listing.the council may give her more time if she does show willing to find elsewhere to live.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> the council may give her more time if she does show willing to find elsewhere to live.


 
like since May when all this started?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> no they cant, she has a child, so to evict her and leave her homeless would be endangering a child and that is against the law.
> the dance the council will do is to offer her a homeless flat so she is not on the streets and when she turns up there with the animals they will then try again to get her to give up her animals.
> this isnt the best situation for her, her child and the animals. In that situation i would have my name down on the list to transfer to another council property that does allow more than one animal, she can put herself on the exchange register and on the general listing.the council may give her more time if she does show willing to find elsewhere to live.


i didntknow she had a child?!?! 
so if they send her to a homeless flat and she doesnt give up her animals despite tryin, can they not do anything then? or can they then evict her from the homeless flat n move her on elsewhere? can you see the point im gettin at? just seems pointless evictin her in the first place is the only option the council have is to rehome her elsewhere


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

has she got a kid??

only a few weeks ago she was thinking of selling Itchi to go travelling for a few years with a friend.


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> no they cant, she has a child, so to evict her and leave her homeless would be endangering a child and that is against the law.
> the dance the council will do is to offer her a homeless flat so she is not on the streets and when she turns up there with the animals they will then try again to get her to give up her animals.
> this isnt the best situation for her, her child and the animals. In that situation i would have my name down on the list to transfer to another council property that does allow more than one animal, she can put herself on the exchange register and on the general listing.the council may give her more time if she does show willing to find elsewhere to live.


point one sorry pliskins dont know where you got the kid from but its not mine i dont have any except bagel and ichi 
and 2 i have asked for them to move me to another property that will allow 2 pets but they wont :bash:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

ichis-mom said:


> point one sorry pliskins dont know where you got the kid from but its not mine i dont have any except bagel and ichi
> and 2 i have asked for them to move me to another property that will allow 2 pets but they wont :bash:


But I still dont get it, why do you have two pets in the first place? did you move in with them?


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> But I still dont get it, why do you have two pets in the first place? did you move in with them?


the tennency says only one cat or dog 
and the cat i didnt really have a choice in getting as the people with her was going to kill her as they didnt want her anymore cos they had a baby 
and before i got the cat i had a hamster too and the council saw this and new about them both but said it was ok as long as i didnt start breeding and let them get out of hand or get too many more and that i didnt need permission to keep caged animals
and before i got ichi i read most people with skunks kept them caged sort of like rabbits so i thought she would fit in this catogory


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

ichis-mom said:


> point one sorry pliskins dont know where you got the kid from but its not mine i dont have any except bagel and ichi
> and 2 i have asked for them to move me to another property that will allow 2 pets but they wont :bash:


 my mistake, i could have sworn that you said they were harrassing you and you were a young single mum.... must be mixing my threads up :lol2:.
however they cant actually turf you out on the streets but that does limit your options with your not being a parent.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

ichis-mom said:


> the tennency says only one cat or dog
> and the cat i didnt really have a choice in getting as the people with her was going to kill her as they didnt want her anymore cos they had a baby
> and before i got the cat i had a hamster too and the council saw this and new about them both but said it was ok as long as i didnt start breeding and let them get out of hand or get too many more and that i didnt need permission to keep caged animals
> and before i got ichi most people with skunks kept the caged sort of like rabbits so i thought she would fit in this catogory


Hm. Make a BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIG cage? :whistling2:
Or get a few ex. pens and keep her in that and just let her out at night or something.


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> my mistake, i could have sworn that you said they were harrassing you and you were a young single mum.... must be mixing my threads up :lol2:.
> however they cant actually turf you out on the streets but that does limit your options with your not being a parent.


yes maybe i should become a single junkie mum they get everything :lol2:


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

ichis-mom said:


> yes maybe i should become a single junkie mum they get everything :lol2:


 get yourself on the exchange register hun, try getting somewhere else to live where you stand a better chance of being able to keep your pets.
you could also ask the local news groups to help you by highlighting your story, after all they have made money when they filmed you and printed a story about your skunk before.
sometimes the council will backdown to the press..... they may rehouse you without all the :censor: that can go with it.


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> get yourself on the exchange register hun, try getting somewhere else to live where you stand a better chance of being able to keep your pets.
> you could also ask the local news groups to help you by highlighting your story, after all they have made money when they filmed you and printed a story about your skunk before.
> sometimes the council will backdown to the press..... they may rehouse you without all the :censor: that can go with it.


iv asked about a council exchange but they said i am not allowed and it dosent matter where i go here they still wont give me the permission for both i think with them its now principles 
she is in the paper again tomorrow altho i said not to come around for more pics they are going to print it anyway i was wanting to keep it low key around here but looks like too many people are intrested


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

ichis-mom said:


> and before i got ichi i read most people with skunks kept them caged sort of like rabbits so i thought she would fit in this catogory


And the person you got Ichi from never told you any different?


----------



## Renfield (May 20, 2008)

Tenancy regulations change with the Council all the time, ours changed last year stating that 2 dogs or 3 cats were allowed, but if you had more than this beforehand then they didn't apply and allowed you to keep them.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Fixx said:


> And the person you got Ichi from never told you any different?


well i certainly don't keep mine in rabbit cages! nor do i recommend people use them as full time housing, not for adults, but i do know people who use the large indoor rabbit cages as a place to have "skunk time out" or feeding sessions quite successfully.

to the best of my knowledge, hannah has never actually kept ichi in "rabbit style housing"

N


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

happily signed hun! dam them! if itchi was a dog they would let you keep her....

dam them! lol hope it works out for you


----------



## Gem (Aug 26, 2007)

ichis-mom said:


> yes maybe i should become a single junkie mum they get everything :lol2:


 
I'm sorry but I have to agree with Meko and the others on here, and comments like that aren't really helping your case, you talk about these so called single junkie mothers who get everything, well correct me if I'm wrong here but aren't you getting a flat that is paid for by the council that you're trying to fight? And who will also be paying your council tax too, and as you're not working where does your income come from?? I understand you're ill and I feel for you, I've been in that position myself but I valued the help from my local council, I do hope that you get something sorted for Ichi but at the end of the day you're fighting people who are keeping a roof over your head after YOU broke their rules!

I hope you get this sorted one way or another


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Nebbz said:


> happily signed hun! dam them! *if itchi was a dog they would let you keep her....*


Start with this.










1 pet per flat, she has 2. if Ichi was a dog she'd still have 2 pets


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

Meko said:


> Start with this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no need to be the prize p:censor:k of the century meko.

i didnt want to read the whole thread so i reply'd to the 1st 

My sister is in the same situation and she had two dogs, and was allowed to keep the both. she only rehoused the dog that she had because her son was terrorizing it not not because the council wanted her to 

so please dont quote my posts with stupid immature posts when they arnt necessarily needed thank you, people like you start somthing out of nothing :bash:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i didntknow she had a child?!?!
> so if they send her to a homeless flat and she doesnt give up her animals despite tryin, can they not do anything then? or can they then evict her from the homeless flat n move her on elsewhere? can you see the point im gettin at? just seems pointless evictin her in the first place is the only option the council have is to rehome her elsewhere


From experience hostels won't let you keep animals there, not even dogs(though i expect this changes from council to council). Either way it's no place to keep a skunk or a cat. Because she's willingly disobeyed them I highly doubt she'd be placed in a hostel, they're hard enough to get places in at the best of times. The only options here are to either get rid of the skunk or move.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Nebbz said:


> no need to be the prize p:censor:k of the century meko.
> 
> i didnt want to read the whole thread so i reply'd to the 1st
> 
> ...


errr, sorry Nebbz but the most important thing is that you read a thread.
you've signed her petition under the impression its because one is a skunk, because you couldn't be arsed reading the thread. 
So, because you decided not to bother reading anything a comment was needed 

nothing to do with the skunk but because she's breeching the terms and conditions of her tennancy agreement. 

No doubt when you decided on the house you're getting in February you checked that you could have animals before you signed on the dotted? there's been numerous threads in the classifieds where people are having to sell their pets because they're moving and can't take them, you just signed it willy nilly and decided on your own reason why :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Gem said:


> I'm sorry but I have to agree with Meko and the others on here, and comments like that aren't really helping your case, you talk about these so called single junkie mothers who get everything, well correct me if I'm wrong here but aren't you getting a flat that is paid for by the council that you're trying to fight? And who will also be paying your council tax too, and as you're not working where does your income come from?? I understand you're ill and I feel for you, I've been in that position myself but I valued the help from my local council, I do hope that you get something sorted for Ichi but at the end of the day you're fighting people who are keeping a roof over your head after YOU broke their rules!
> 
> I hope you get this sorted one way or another


 
I have to agree too.

Money is very tight here but we wouldn't qualify for a council place. Even if we did the waiting list is so long we'd probably die waiting! 

Do you know how difficult it was when we relocated up here finding somewhere private that would even take two cats????

Fortunately we were then able to buy somewhere with a little land. Only THEN did we get the poultry and dog.

You signed a contract with the council. To then get another animal knowing you were breaking that contract ... well I find that irresponsible. I know nothing in life is certain but I don't think anyone should get an animal unless they can say they are in a situation to be able to house it long-term.

I really hope that you find a solution because I don't doubt that you love both of your animals, but I think you may be fighting a losing battle.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

sorry if ive missed this somewhere but....why not go into privately owned accomodation?


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

of course i looked meko, because i have 8 pets that i WILL NOT have to rehome... but council rent is different to private! 

i couldnt be arsed to read the whole thread because its full of useless posts

yeah she should have stuck to the tenancy agreement before getting the skunk, yes im lazy and cant be arsed to read the whole thread it is 2:30am afterall sorry if i dont feel academic this morning 

But i do know that it can be changed, even private! just need to ask! but the animals already there. its desented, not hurting any one, instead of making her get rid of the skunk like its garbage up the rent! fine her, make her pay for breaking the tenancy agreement one way or another, OR just make life easy and find a sweet as landlord like mine. but even then im paying to have my animals and im not limited to them so long as i make them aware...im sorry if i come across moody...im not...just tired and not in the mood for silly personal hits tonight 

if a petition helps her case SURE ill sign and wish best wishes! because theres 1 too many homeless pets as it is!


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

A petition won't make a blind bit of difference if they've already made their minds up. 
Not all councils are the same, and not all will change the agreement, especially where animals are concerned. 

At the end of the day animals are there for our enjoyment, we dont NEED to keep them. The council had these rules in place, she agreed to them by signing the agreement, and they're well within their rights to sling her out because she's broken them. 

Whats more important? A skunk to cuddle for the next couple of years or a roof over your head?


----------



## Gem (Aug 26, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> sorry if ive missed this somewhere but....why not go into privately owned accomodation?


 
I think it's a case of pooping on your doorstep, because she's out of work due to illness then she'd need the help from the council to pay the rent, the council that she's currently fighting. 


I apologise If this is wrong but that's the jist I get from reading the whole thread


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Gem said:


> I think it's a case of pooping on your doorstep, because she's out of work due to illness then she'd need the help from the council to pay the rent, the council that she's currently fighting.
> 
> 
> I apologise If this is wrong but that's the jist I get from reading the whole thread


If she needs housing benefit theres nothing to stop her applying and finding a landlord that accepts dss and pets...failing that, move away. If she can afford to keep a skunk surely thats not an impossible option :s


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

spider_duck said:


> A petition won't make a blind bit of difference if they've already made their minds up.
> Not all councils are the same, and not all will change the agreement, especially where animals are concerned.
> 
> At the end of the day animals are there for our enjoyment, we dont NEED to keep them. The council had these rules in place, she agreed to them by signing the agreement, and they're well within their rights to sling her out because she's broken them.
> ...


i agree, im not saying i dooooooont lol

tbh ide just get a private rent, i know its a hell of alot more but least your not limited to there housing rules, and private landlords who allow pets are easy to come by just need to ask the right questions! but thats me!

plus the north somerset council are pretty lenient obv there all different 

Any way im not sticking up for any one, i was just stating i couldn't be bothered with personally aimed posts thats all i was getting at! :lol2:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Nebbz said:


> i agree, im not saying i dooooooont lol
> 
> tbh ide just get a private rent, i know its a hell of alot more but least your not limited to there housing rules, and private landlords who allow pets are easy to come by just need to ask the right questions! but thats me!
> 
> ...


:lol2: 'salright love it wasn't aimed at you :lol2: Housing benefit will pay rent and council tax on private rented anyway, they wont hold it against her that she's been breaking the rules in her current flat, theyre here to help after all :lol2:


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

spider_duck said:


> If she needs housing benefit theres nothing to stop her applying and finding a landlord that accepts dss and pets...failing that, move away. If she can afford to keep a skunk surely thats not an impossible option :s


 
She would be intentionally making herself homeless though - surely this would void a claim for housing benefit for another property ?

At best it would slow the claim down...

Also would she get her council tax paid for in a privately rented house/flat ?

More expense basically if the answer is no

Also a single petiton with signatures, I was told would be useless; if there are indivdual signatures in seperate envelopes then it's taken notice of. Just what I was told so could be wrong ?


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

spider_duck said:


> :lol2: 'salright love it wasn't aimed at you :lol2: Housing benefit will pay rent and council tax on private rented anyway, they wont hold it against her that she's been breaking the rules in her current flat, theyre here to help after all :lol2:


lol okay ill calm :blush: (and go to bed after dirty sanchez!)

no they wont but they are hard to come by my ways dont know other areas but alot state no dss no pets....the ones who dont are the ones you throw the questions out at lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> they cannot get an order to remove her animals from her.
> thye only way they would be able to do that is if she is illtreating the animals or not looking after them properly. they most they can do is evict her, but they cannot actually make her homeless they have to offer her somewhere else to live.


 
i aint read the other posts yet im working myself down em 

but erm............yes they can an they will if they have to 

like you said they wont make her homeless so the other option will be removing the animals................


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> She would be intentionally making herself homeless though - surely this would void a claim for housing benefit for another property ?
> 
> At best it would slow the claim down...
> 
> ...


Not if she does it now before they actually boot her out. And yep theyd pay her council tax for her. 
This has been going on a long time now and she's in the wrong, so I can't see any amount of signatures making a difference here. The councils aim is never to make people homeless-this costs them more money! But if a tenant insists on going against them then they have to protect their interests.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Nebbz said:


> lol okay ill calm :blush: (and go to bed after dirty sanchez!)
> 
> no they wont but they are hard to come by my ways dont know other areas but alot state no dss no pets....the ones who dont are the ones you throw the questions out at lol


 dirty sanchez ftw, i have pritchards autograph somewhere :flrt:

They are few and far between this is true, but she only has two animals so some landlords could be persuadable so long as she turns out to be a reliable source or income for them and she doesnt trash the house. My house is officially a "no pets, no dss" house, but she allows animals as long as her husband doesnt find out :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Fixx said:


> And the person you got Ichi from never told you any different?


2 of my erm.......yeah are caged at nite an when im not in cos they are menaces the others roam free near all the time


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> i aint read the other posts yet im working myself down em
> 
> but erm............yes they can an they will if they have to
> 
> like you said they wont make her homeless so the other option will be removing the animals................


 
Rehoming _her_ would mean sending _her_ to a hostel or B&B - which ever has room at the time. They might not even be local.

The animals will be removed, well actually I assume she would have to arrange that herself so she would be giving them up.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> *Rehoming her would mean sending her to a hostel or B&B* - which ever has room at the time. They might not even be local.
> 
> The animals will be removed, well actually I assume she would have to arrange that herself so she would be giving them up.


Thats if they even decide to do it. Its a pain in the :censor: getting into homeless accomodation. If a 16yr old girl thats been booted out of home has trouble, then she's going to have absolute hell!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> Rehoming _her_ would mean sending _her_ to a hostel or B&B - which ever has room at the time. They might not even be local.
> 
> The animals will be removed, well actually I assume she would have to arrange that herself so she would be giving them up.


 
No i am on about them getting a court order to remove the animals..................its been done an they will continue to do it 


they wont make a person homeless they would take the animals


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Nebbz said:


> of course i looked meko, because i have 8 pets that i WILL NOT have to rehome... but council rent is different to private!
> 
> i couldnt be arsed to read the whole thread because its full of useless posts


actually, for some strange reason. this is one thread that has very few useless posts on. The only more surprising thing about it is that i was expecting hell for my first post but most people agreed with me.




> But i do know that it can be changed, even private! just need to ask! but the animals already there. its desented, not hurting any one, instead of making her get rid of the skunk like its garbage up the rent! fine her, make her pay for breaking the tenancy agreement one way or another, OR just make life easy and find a sweet as landlord like mine.


After the length of time this has gone on (7 months) she's had time to find somewhere else to live / rehome one of the animals but she hasn't done anything about it. 
Because she's SEEMINGLY ignored the council and just hoped it'll all go away, the chance of the council tuning round and changing the agreement is pretty slim. It'd mean they'd be open to having to do it for everybody who decides to go out and buy more pets. If you change the rules for 1 person they have to do it for everybody. 
Now they're not the same by any stretch of the imagination but if you built a house without planning permission you'd have to knock it down if the council told you. If they let you off with it then there's a whole line of legal openings for everybody else to do it. Same with animals, if somebody is going to get evicted because they've too many animals they can take it to court and bring another case in as evidence..


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

This is why I am so glad I was pushy and made us buy a house cause I didn't want anyone telling me what I could and couldn't have. so at 21 me and hubby bought our first house. 3 houses later and 3 houses bigger. why? because of the animals and the need for room for them and our 2 children.

I know I'll get some saying 'well we can't afford to buy!' Your looking in the wrong area then.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Meko said:


> actually, for some strange reason. this is one thread that has very few useless posts on. The only more surprising thing about it is that i was expecting hell for my first post but most people agreed with me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


totally agree again there 

like i said above they wont make her homeless they will get a court order to remove the animals


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

spider_duck said:


> Thats if they even decide to do it. Its a pain in the :censor: getting into homeless accomodation. If a 16yr old girl thats been booted out of home has trouble, then she's going to have absolute hell!


 
Yeah but she'll be a priority if she has no where to stay & prob being female too. If she goes when the council officies open, it will get dealt with quicker.

Claim squatters rights


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

The moral of this story is 'Don't get animals if renting and they say no pets'


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

After the length of time this has gone on (7 months) she's had time to find somewhere else to live / rehome one of the animals but she hasn't done anything about it. 
Because she's SEEMINGLY ignored the council and just hoped it'll all go away, the chance of the council tuning round and changing the agreement is pretty slim. It'd mean they'd be open to having to do it for everybody who decides to go out and buy more pets. If you change the rules for 1 person they have to do it for everybody. 
Now they're not the same by any stretch of the imagination but if you built a house without planning permission you'd have to knock it down if the council told you. If they let you off with it then there's a whole line of legal openings for everybody else to do it. Same with animals, if somebody is going to get evicted because they've too many animals they can take it to court and bring another case in as evidence..[/QUOTE]


well 7 months is pushing it and wont get nothing solved....but like i said aint read the whole thread. 

but she has pushed it big time (i know should have read the thread)


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> The moral of this story is 'Don't get animals if renting and they say no pets'


 
or ask your landlord


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

and the other moral of the story is... 

when the shit hits the fan, clean it off. don't just put the fan in the cupboard because one day you'll need to open the cupboard and the shit is going to still be there; harder to clean and stink worse than ever.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Nebbz said:


> well 7 months is pushing it and wont get nothing solved....but like i said aint read the whole thread.
> 
> but she has pushed it big time (i know should have read the thread)


 
thats all i was getting at babe.. puts a different angle on it when you read it all. Which is one reason i won't sign.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> Yeah but she'll be a priority if she has no where to stay & prob being female too. If she goes when the council officies open, it will get dealt with quicker.
> 
> Claim squatters rights


Not if the reason she's been booted out if because she continuously went against the councils rules after theyve given her countless chances. Being female won't make a blind bit of difference because she has perfectly good accomodation that THEY'RE paying and she'll be willingly giving it up and therefore not deserving. Im not saying they'd never give her accomodation, but she'd have to wait. And even then, where are the animals going to go? She can't take them to the hostel with her.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

Meko said:


> thats all i was getting at babe.. puts a different angle on it when you read it all. Which is one reason i won't sign.


well stick to your values hey! if it was a case of one min yea can have it no you cant then yea but since you shouted at me i get the jizz now 

sowwy......:lol2: might start banning my self from the laptop when its stupid oclock! but good tv and only time i get to watch it :blush:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Nebbz said:


> well stick to your values hey! if it was a case of one min yea can have it no you cant then yea but since you shouted at me i get the jizz now
> 
> sowwy......:lol2: might start banning my self from the laptop when its stupid oclock! but good tv and only time i get to watch it :blush:


they never said she couldnt all they said is she can have only ONE pet.............she has 2


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> No i am on about them getting a court order to remove the animals..................its been done an they will continue to do it
> 
> 
> they wont make a person homeless they would take the animals


TBH I cant be assed to post any more as we're jumping to conclusions a bit & almost argueing amongst ourselves lol

She isn't here to reply so it's a bit of a waste to comment as we don't really know what she's decided to do since her last post today - not saying don't post, just mean it seems a little pointless that's all..


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

one to many! guess this is the choise one or the other IF she wants to stay there

i like mekos shit hit fans thing


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

Meko said:


> So why can't you just rehome the cat for a while to somebody who isn't in a council house and then you're complying with the 1 pet rule.
> 
> Isn't it better than getting somebody to lie for you and hide the cat? it sounds like you're trying to play some sort of game to get one over on the council, the most complex way possible, a game you won't win.
> Just play by the rules, rehome the cat, have 1 pet and comply with the terms of your tennancy and when the heat has died down, bring the cat back.


it would be so easy to do this but getting someone to hide the cat for me isnt that easy as she dosent like strangers and wont speak to anyone unless im around 
and who can blame her she was handed to me suffocating in a plastic bag and told if i didnt buy her she was going to be tossed over the bridge near my house 
i was never a cat person till i met her and she loves me so much and dotes on me i wish all you could see how she was with me and your heart would melt 
and ichi is the same she wont speak to anyone unless im here


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

all she has to do is find somebody to take the cat but she was going on about hiding them both and and getting somebody to lie to the council and say they've rehomed both animals???

talk about making things difficult.


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> TBH I cant be assed to post any more as we're jumping to conclusions a bit & almost argueing amongst ourselves lol
> 
> She isn't here to reply so it's a bit of a waste to comment as we don't really know what she's decided to do since her last post today - not saying don't post, just mean it seems a little pointless that's all..





ichis-mom said:


> it would be so easy to do this but getting someone to hide the cat for me isnt that easy as she dosent like strangers and wont speak to anyone unless im around
> and who can blame her she was handed to me suffocating in a plastic bag and told if i didnt buy her she was going to be tossed over the bridge near my house
> i was never a cat person till i met her and she loves me so much and dotes on me i wish all you could see how she was with me and your heart would melt
> and ichi is the same she wont speak to anyone unless im here


 
*PWNED !!! :lol2:*


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> TBH I cant be assed to post any more as we're jumping to conclusions a bit & almost argueing amongst ourselves lol
> 
> She isn't here to reply so it's a bit of a waste to comment as we don't really know what she's decided to do since her last post day - not saying don't post, just mean it seems a little pointless that's all..


 
Look right i am a skunk owner..............i live in rented................i asked my landlord 1st he said yeah cool go for it............


she is breaking a rule of having TWO animals if she rehomed ONE she may be fine 

she signed an agreement stating she would only own ONE animal.....................


thats what the argument is : victory:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

ichis-mom said:


> it would be so easy to do this but getting someone to hide the cat for me isnt that easy as she dosent like strangers and wont speak to anyone unless im around
> and who can blame her she was handed to me suffocating in a plastic bag and told if i didnt buy her she was going to be tossed over the bridge near my house
> i was never a cat person till i met her and she loves me so much and dotes on me i wish all you could see how she was with me and your heart would melt
> and ichi is the same she wont speak to anyone unless im here


 
you could hide her in a cupboard and put up missing cat posters around town. then wear a black armband and put a wooden box with her 'ashes' on the sideboard :whistling2:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> *PWNED !!! :lol2:*


 :lol2::lol2::lol2:

Ok so the cat loves you. I hate to say it but animals love anyone who's willing to feed them and cater for their every whim! Whats wrong with somewone else looking after one of them and keeping you updated? You can still go visit! Its either that or you move into private rented, or you get turfed out on the streets and lose everything!


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Look right i am a skunk owner..............i live in rented................i asked my landlord 1st he said yeah cool go for it............
> 
> 
> she is breaking a rule of having TWO animals if she rehomed ONE she may be fine
> ...


I know I read the thread earlier - thanks : victory:


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

animals can easily learn to trust! if done right doesnt take long either...its all about the food!


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Meko said:


> you could hide her in a cupboard and put up missing cat posters around town. then wear a black armband and put a wooden box with her 'ashes' on the sideboard :whistling2:


I like your thinking sir :no1:


----------



## Gem (Aug 26, 2007)

Meko said:


> you could hide her in a cupboard and put up missing cat posters around town. then wear a black armband and put a wooden box with her 'ashes' on the sideboard :whistling2:


 
I Lol'd :blush:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> I know I read the thread earlier - thanks : victory:


 
im so glad you do as from what i was reading didnt sound like you had :whistling2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

well they're not going to ask you to jigsaw it back together as proof are they. You just find a dead cat by the road, have it cremated and off you go.


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> im so glad you do as from what i was reading didnt sound like you had :whistling2:


 
So I guess I dont get any "love & respect" ?


EDIT:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> So I guess I dont get any "love & respect" ?
> 
> 
> EDIT:


 
bow down to me an you may :lol2:

hey im a woman :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> bow down to me an you may :lol2:
> 
> hey im a woman :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


 
Prove it - in 18+ 


:notworthy:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> Prove it - in 18+
> 
> 
> :notworthy:


LOL nopes i am all woman an meko will vouch for me he has met me in person lol 

i dont need to prove owt :lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

12 pages before it starts to drift off topic..


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Meko said:


> 12 pages before it starts to drift off topic..


It was all going so well 

So yeah, back to the original topic...

Why haven't you tried private rented yet?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> It was all going so well
> 
> So yeah, back to the original topic...
> 
> Why haven't you tried private rented yet?


sorry 


cos she cant afford to move 

she dont have the bond for else where


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> sorry
> 
> 
> cos she cant afford to move
> ...


:lol2: I was messing :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Then she should talk to the council about housing benefit, they can help with this. Though tbh if you can afford a skunk surely you can afford to pay towards a bond ? :S


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> sorry
> 
> 
> cos she cant afford to move
> ...


neither did i! im not working but my partner is, but i managed to get £615 from no where (provvy loan) half the deposit, land lord said they will accept this even nocked 25 quid off, but dont move in till feb 1st....when we pay the 1st months rent 

just need the right questions :lol2:

who has over 1k lying around for a deposit....(other than clever people who save money)


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> :lol2: I was messing :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Then she should talk to the council about housing benefit, they can help with this. Though tbh if you can afford a skunk surely you can afford to pay towards a bond ? :S


LOL phew hee hee 


when you need the money its hard to find it though if she had put away a lil per week from all this starting she could of had that bond 

but i dont think hannah ever thought i would actually come to this her being evicted


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

ah money, the most elusive of beasts! :devil:
seriously though, go to CAB to discuss your options, go to the council to enquire about housing benefit. Its no use sitting around thinking it'll all go away because it never does, and theres no use fighting the council because they're right, you're wrong. They will however help you if you ask for it. They're like god or something :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Meko said:


> Start with this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:lol2::2thumb:


----------



## Renfield (May 20, 2008)

I'm sorry, I just couldn't resist :blush:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Renfield said:


> I'm sorry, I just couldn't resist :blush:


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Ichi's-mom, i am sorry to say this but you are being a very irresponsible pet owner by not doing what is right by your animals. You're obviously not wanting to lose your home or your pets, but by keeping this "fight" with the council dragging on you are putting your animals at risk. The council are within their rights to either evict you or take your animals away. Why not give ichi back to Nerys (i think it was) for the time being until you can either come to some sort of agreement with the council or find more suitable housing for yourself. 

And i don't understand your argument about not being able to move to Nottingham due to your health? We DO have doctors AND hospitals here too!! And my local council say i can have as many cats as i like seeing as they are mainly outdoor pets but i have to write for permission for dogs cos i live in a flat. Council inspectors have been here many times to assess work that needs doing and never said anything about my tortoise or hamster. I don't know anyone who has been refused permission to own dogs as long as you write to ask first!

It is a pain in the bum (i even had to ask for permission to change my toilet seat!!) but it's your tenancy agreement your trifling with and i'm sorry to say but a skunk really is not worth going homeless for!


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

I stayed out of this till i assesed exatly how i felt

I strongly believe hanah you are putting your own feelings before the welfare of the animals..

IF and WHEN they evict you if you have NO SAFE place for the cat or the skunk what then..

its ridiculous to think they wont be safe and bond elsewhere.. i appreciate its heartbreaking and the skunk and cat have bonded with you but surely their basic safety and needs must be met and not jeopordised... which is what this fight with the council is doing..

I strongly feel you have had it hard in life and you feel both displaced and perhaps vitimised not just at the moment but in general so this FIGHT youre having with the council is representing everything for u.. which is really making you not think with your head but with your heart.. which in the long run wil work against you and your pets...

ive seen threads stating that you were seriously considering going travelling.. now if you could rehome the cat and skunk to do that or even consider it.. surely you can sort out a place of safety for one or both of them..,

becaus if you ARE evicted.. its not ONE animal you will need a gome for but TWO

what the hell is the point in that????

please sort this out asap for the safety and wellbeing of your animals.. 

they WILL adapt emotionally without you whether u like that fact or not..
i know it makes u feel better thinking they can only cope if youre around but you are being incredibly irresponsible letting it go on for over 6 months without a plan a never mind a plan B..

sort it quickly or you wil lose your house and both your animals.. and any sympathy you may still have


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

sparkle said:


> IF and WHEN they evict you if you have NO SAFE place for the cat or the skunk what then..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is typical of this forum now adays people just assume and think there right has it said anywhere in this thread that i have no friends we can stay with NO 
yes i might lose my own flat but i do have other places that are possible to go to but people tend to jump to there own conclusions and even when there wrong still think there right


anyways i have enough to deal with without wasting my valuable time trying to correct little things like this so from now on your going to be arguing amongst yourselves as im leaving the forum but if anyone has something worthwhile saying pm me and i will get it in my email :whip:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

ichis-mom said:


> This is typical of this forum now adays people just assume and think there right has it said anywhere in this thread that i have no friends we can stay with NO
> yes i might lose my own flat but i do have other places that are possible to go to but people tend to jump to there own conclusions and even when there wrong still think there right
> 
> 
> anyways i have enough to deal with without wasting my valuable time trying to correct little things like this so from now on your going to be arguing amongst yourselves as im leaving the forum but if anyone has something worthwhile saying pm me and i will get it in my email :whip:


 
then explain that instead of making it look horrifically bad eh??

trawling for sympathy on a public forum when frankly youve already put YOURSELF in this situation by not keeping to your tenancy rules smacks of self pity

stop looking for sympathy and sort things out eh>

good luck and cheerio


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

This is probably going nowhere, but I can't just sit back after reading all this and not add.............

Let me get this right, you are on benefits, living in a council flat, rent free and presumably not paying council tax?

I would also assume (correct me if I'm wrong) that you get assistance with your utility bills too?

You pay no National insurance contributions

Yet, and here's the thing that really gets me, you have managed to afford a bloody skunk! When i was pricing them up, I decided that i couldn't afford the £600-700 it was going to cost me.

Not only have you found several hundred punds to, and I make no apologies if this offends, squander on a skunk. Let's face it that's about what it is. If you are on the bones of your *rse and have no money to support yourself, a few hundred pounds is a bloody lot of money and you spend it on a skunk.
Not only that, but you deliberately go against the contract of your accommodation and have the temerity to bemoan your situation which was after all, one of your own making.

I think there's a great deal of growing up to be done here and the realisation that you can't just go out an get whatever you want when your home is governed by someone elses rules and i find it morally wrong that you can spend so much on what is really a pure indulgence whilst you are supposed to be skint.:blowup:

I'll take your skunk off you, I'll pay you for it.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

ichis-mom said:


> This is typical of this forum now adays people just assume and think there right has it said anywhere in this thread that i have no friends we can stay with NO
> yes i might lose my own flat but i do have other places that are possible to go to but people tend to jump to there own conclusions and even when there wrong still think there right
> 
> 
> anyways i have enough to deal with without wasting my valuable time trying to correct little things like this so from now on your going to be arguing amongst yourselves as im leaving the forum but if anyone has something worthwhile saying pm me and i will get it in my email :whip:


I havnt seen anybody arguing with you, just pointing out things you wil need to think about for the welfare of you and your animals.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

news flash.. we are right!

you ignored the council and hoped it'd go away
you considered selling him to go travelling
you don't accept that you're wrong and think you can beat the council


congratulations.. you're about to be homeless, skunkless and catless because you won't accept you're wrong.


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

I understand you have much love for your animals, but did you not read terms and conditions when you moved in? Your lucky enough to have a house provided for you. It says one animal, dont think you wont get caught cause you obviously have. Unfortunately for you, you need to choose between either animal now otherwise you WILL get evicted. Councils arent interested in online petitions, they have strict rules and you havent followed them. They wont be interested that other people have more than 1 animal in the house. : victory:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

ichis-mom said:


> This is typical of this forum now adays people just assume and think there right has it said anywhere in this thread that i have no friends we can stay with NO
> yes i might lose my own flat but i do have other places that are possible to go to but people tend to jump to there own conclusions and even when there wrong still think there right
> 
> 
> anyways i have enough to deal with without wasting my valuable time trying to correct little things like this so from now on your going to be arguing amongst yourselves as im leaving the forum but if anyone has something worthwhile saying pm me and i will get it in my email :whip:


even with the most simplest of threads you should expect someone to come on and have a difference of opinion from you hun. This is a more serious subject so people might have a lot stronger views, you posted the thread so you gotta take the rough with the smooth.

i havent sgned the petition YET only cos ive been tryin to keep up with things n work out what you could do instead. As i dont think a petition filled with signatures from people who you have never even met is gunna hold any water. It would be more useful to get a petition signed from people who live in and around your area that have met ichi and agree she poses no problem. You could also ask around and see how many people in your neighbourhood have permission to have 2 pets in their council property and then present that to the council and ask for the reason why others have been granted permission to keep more than one pet but you havent


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

you're wasting your breath Cat

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ws/231116-how-do-i-delete-my.html#post3091382

even when told she can't delete her account she thinks she should be able to.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Personally I think this has gone far enough. Good luck Hannah if you are still reading this and I hope you get some good advice which enables you to keep your home and your animals (rather than a load of people leaping on bandwagons and criticising you for the decisions and choices you have made...no doubt they are all perfect in every way of course :Na_Na_Na_Na
S x


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Hannah - I can't sign the petition knowing that you have bought Ichi when you were fully aware of the terms and conditions of your rent contract.

I broke my heart when I had to part with Ichi. I had very valid reasons to as I was starting my own business and couldn't give her the full time she deserved whilst working - that was even though I was working from home.

I genuinely beleived that you would have sorted this out by now - you have known for such a long time that you couldn't keep 2 animals on a 1 animal contract yet you continually ignore and bemoan the council's rules to try to gian sympathy.

You have plenty of options open to you - get rid of the cat, move out, rehome the cat temporarily until you find a new home, send Ichi to live with Nerys, MrsP or myself (I would happily offer her a temporary home again here) until you find a new home and so on.

You have spoken to the CAB yet you say that they have offered you no assistance whatsoever? They haven't given you free legal advice? They haven't advised you that you should be eintitled to free legal help when you go to court and given you a free solicitors briefing to understand your legal rights?, they haven't given you any details of emergency housing and such like or spoken to the coucil on your behalf?, they haven't advised you of the need to have medical reports for your illness to take to court and the bearing that your condition may have on your eviction notice and rehousing situation?

People here are right in that should your eviction, if enforced, would be classed as you making yourelf homeless due to breach of contract adn the council would have no legal obligation to rehouse you.

It is a very sad situation hun and I know it is frustrating that many people have tonnes of animals without their landlords knowing while you only have 2 and you are having such a rough time but you seriously should have listened and acted when they raised the issues back when you got Ichi.

I really hope that you can sort something as I would hate for Ichi to go through the mill because of this


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

africa said:


> Personally I think this has gone far enough. Good luck Hannah if you are still reading this and I hope you get some good advice which enables you to keep your home and your animals (rather than a load of people leaping on bandwagons and criticising you for the decisions and choices you have made...no doubt they are all perfect in every way of course :Na_Na_Na_Na
> S x


 
we're not perfect we're sensible. The council told her back in May that it wasn't acceptable. 1 pet per house / flat as stated in her tennancy agreement. Back in May she said she can get private acommodation where they'll let her have them both.
Since then she appears to have done nothing apart from ignore it all. Now she's been told again that it isn't acceptable and if she doesn't do something about it, they will. 90% of us are telling her the cold hard facts about what WILL happen but because we're not rallying round her and lying, saying it'll all be ok, she's spat her dummy out.
End of the day, she's breached the terms and conditions that she's signed and is expecting the council to back down when its her in the wrong.

She could have sorted it out months ago but chose to ignore it, now please accept my most sincere and very fake apologies if i disagree with her. she won't win and people who tell her that she's got a chance are filling her with false hope. She needs to accept the truth and look to rectify it so she can keep her pets rather than thinking a poncy online petition is going to hold any strength.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

brittone05 said:


> You have spoken to the CAB yet you say that they have offered you no assistance whatsoever? They haven't given you free legal advice? They haven't advised you that you should be eintitled to free legal help when you go to court and given you a free solicitors briefing to understand your legal rights?, they haven't given you any details of emergency housing and such like or spoken to the coucil on your behalf?, they haven't advised you of the need to have medical reports for your illness to take to court and the bearing that your condition may have on your eviction notice and rehousing situation?


there's a good chance that all that happened because the CAB knew it'd be a waste of time, because; like we've all said, including you, its breach of contract.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

we have also offered a foster home for ichi should she need it :2thumb: so there are many options for ichi. 

im assumin the cat is a house cat bein in a 3rd story flat so unfortunately we cant offer it a home as i had to rehome mine for the same reason, that the door here is always open for the dogs so it would have been unsafe for them to be here


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> This is probably going nowhere, but I can't just sit back after reading all this and not add.............
> 
> Let me get this right, you are on benefits, living in a council flat, rent free and presumably not paying council tax?
> 
> ...


Thank GOD somewone else was thinking the same thing!! When I was working I was earning a decent wage and NO WAY could I afford a skunk!

I could understand if youd been working, bought her and lost your job...but being on benefits and having everything paid for..and then wasting it on a new pet??? That makes no sense to me! 

Unfortunately at the moment I'm on jobseekers (not for much longer woooo!), and I cant see how the hell anyone can afford a skunk on benefits, its hard enough to find the money to live let alone anything else!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> we have also offered a foster home for ichi should she need it :2thumb: so there are many options for ichi.


 
exactly.. so many offers to help out but she won't accept them.

to be honest, you're best waiting a month and then buying him dirt cheap when she's selling to raise the money for the deposit on a bedsit because she's been kicked out.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

I don't envy you your situation Hannah, but I feel sorry for your animals. They deserve a home for life, not to have to be rehomed because you a) might be going travelling and b) are getting evicted.

My offer was a serious one. I will buy your skunk off you. It will have a home for life and you will no longer have to worry about eviction. If you care as much about it as you say you do then you will put its welfare first rather than your own wants


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

spider_duck said:


> Thank GOD somewone else was thinking the same thing!! When I was working I was earning a decent wage and NO WAY could I afford a skunk!
> 
> I could understand if youd been working, bought her and lost your job...but being on benefits and having everything paid for..and then wasting it on a new pet??? That makes no sense to me!
> 
> Unfortunately at the moment I'm on jobseekers (not for much longer woooo!), and I cant see how the hell anyone can afford a skunk on benefits, its hard enough to find the money to live let alone anything else!


I believe Ichi was a gift from her mother. And poor you if you can't afford a skunk and yet you're working...both myself and Loulou have what could be considered low paid jobs and we have six skunks, you are obviously not trying hard enough :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Fixx said:


> I believe Ichi was a gift from her mother. And poor you if you can't afford a skunk and yet you're working...both myself and Loulou have what could be considered low paid jobs and we have six skunks, you are obviously not trying hard enough :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 :lol2: fair enough then that I didn't know :Na_Na_Na_Na: My job wasn't that well paid, but after being paid 50 quid a week for a year of busting my gut it seemed a lot :lol2: SIX!!!??? God your house must be busy! :lol2: Maybe one day I'll better understand the concept of "saving" and get one myself :flrt:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Add me to the list of people who would willingly look after either of your animals for you whilst you sort things out Hannah. My skunkies get on fine with other skunks and animals.:2thumb:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Fixx said:


> I believe Ichi was a gift from her mother. And poor you if you can't afford a skunk and yet you're working...both myself and Loulou have what could be considered low paid jobs and we have six skunks, you are obviously not trying hard enough :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I have these things called "priorities"

Mortgage
Life Assurance
Council Tax
House Insurance
Utility bills
Raising a child
Running a car
Eating

I'm one of those folks who pays his own way in the World and lives a second class lifestyle as a result of it.
I'd dearly love to not have to worry about rent, electric, water, council tax etc, I don't doubt that I'd have enough money for several skunks then.
:biteme:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

pretty sure she's said on another thread as well that she lost her job 2 weeks ago??

although if my mum asked me what i wanted for christmas / birthday and i asked for a skunk, i'd get my head read instead.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Darn these priorities like bills and such....they always get in the way, though I haaaaaate when I dont pay my own way...feels alien:devil:

Tbh i think if i asked my mother for a skunk she'd show up with half ounce and some rizla.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Meko said:


> pretty sure she's said on another thread as well that she lost her job 2 weeks ago??
> 
> although if my mum asked me what i wanted for christmas / birthday and i asked for a skunk, i'd get my head read instead.


I got a skunk for xmas.............my mum an dad gave me some cash to pay for him 3 wks before xmas 

my mum and dad dont understand me but know my love of animals so they bought me mickey for xmas but i gots him early :lol2:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

No message, reply deleted, it's not worth it.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i asked my mum for a skunk she'd probably tell me i smell like one anyway... i love farting.


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

stuartdouglas said:


> I have these things called "priorities"
> 
> Mortgage
> Life Assurance
> ...


How rude, and you assume me and Fixx do not pay our own way?

Spider_Duck you read my mind with the rizla etc comment I was just about to put that :lol2:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

loulou said:


> How rude, and you assume me and Fixx do not pay our own way?
> 
> Spider_Duck you read my mind with the rizla etc comment I was just about to put that :lol2:


Not at all, that's *your* assumption, not mine. I was merely stating that if I didn't have all those things to worry about, then I would be able to afford several skunks. I would hazard a guess tho, that your combined wages would add up to more than my single income.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

loulou said:


> How rude, and you assume me and Fixx do not pay our own way?
> 
> Spider_Duck you read my mind with the rizla etc comment I was just about to put that :lol2:


Reckon any of these mothers would adopt me? My birthdays soon! :no1:

I think he just meant that his personal cost of living outweighs the cost of a skunk. It differs depending on where you live too, for example its expensive to live in cardiff, its a lot cheaper to live here in the valleys and york is tons cheaper again. I could be wrong of course but thats the general jist of things I got :lol2::lol2:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

and that was exactly how it was meant...................


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> Reckon any of these mothers would adopt me? My birthdays soon! :no1:
> 
> I think he just meant that his personal cost of living outweighs the cost of a skunk. It differs depending on where you live too, for example its expensive to live in cardiff, its a lot cheaper to live here in the valleys and york is tons cheaper again. I could be wrong of course but thats the general jist of things I got :lol2::lol2:


how old are you ?:lol2:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

yaaaaaaay I got something right! Im a very proud ducky :no1:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> how old are you ?:lol2:


 Im currently nineteen but on my birthday I'll be twenteen :flrt:


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

It was the :biteme: that I thought was rude directed in our general direction (well Fixx's) but if thats not what you ment I will retract my "how rude"

Spider duck, I would love one of these mums to adopt me too, never have to many skunks in this house. 

Devon is one of the most expensive places to live our water rates are one of the highest in the country due to the holiday makers, as is our council tax and rent (due to the lack of rented properties through the summer). I moved from Surrey to here and Surrey was cheaper for me :lol2: but yeah I know what you mean about the difference in the price of living around the country


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> Im currently nineteen but on my birthday I'll be twenteen :flrt:


 
okies cool i could adopt you here if you like my son would love a big sister : victory:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> okies cool i could adopt you here if you like my son would love a big sister : victory:


 skunks AND HUSKIES??? How could I say no?? :flrt:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

spider_duck said:


> Tbh i think if i asked my mother for a skunk she'd show up with half ounce and some rizla.



:lol2: classic!

to be honest, I think you should rehome the skunk, the council are not obliged to rehome you if you get evicted, there are mothers with children who will take priority over you. squatters rights no longer apply, how long would friends be able to put you and your pets up for? you can always get pets when you are able to support yourself and pay your own way, when no one can tell you what you can and can't do.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> skunks AND HUSKIES??? How could I say no?? :flrt:


 
see heaven for you :lol2:


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Look at the petition, i had to post there otherwise the trust i written i could of wrote on here would of got me banned:lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Jb1432 said:


> Look at the petition, i had to post there otherwise the trust i written i could of wrote on here would of got me banned:lol2:


:lol2: Your so right in a wrong kind of way :lol2::lol2:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

:lol2::lol2::lol2:Jb you're naughty you are :lol2:

I cant wait until I mooove, I gets my own husky :no1: Or alaskan malamute....depends who takes my fancy :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2:Jb you're naughty you are :lol2:
> 
> I cant wait until I mooove, I gets my own husky :no1: Or alaskan malamute....depends who takes my fancy :flrt:


 
where are you moving to ?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> where are you moving to ?


Your garden, hense she gets her own husky :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

If theres a free husky to everyone who moves in I'm coming too :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> Your garden, hense she gets her own husky :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


 
LOL she can stay in the house my dogs are house dogs hee hee


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> :lol2: Your so right in a wrong kind of way :lol2::lol2:


:censor: happens and the truth hurts:lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

africa said:


> If theres a free husky to everyone who moves in I'm coming too :lol2:


Ditto to that, but I want a skunk aswell :flrt::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> Ditto to that, but I want a skunk aswell :flrt::lol2:


 
LOL well i have 3 huskies an a mal x husky an a mal................so 5 sled breed lol 

i have 4 skunks...............5 soon :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL she can stay in the house my dogs are house dogs hee hee


Fair point lol. 



Jb1432 said:


> :censor: happens and the truth hurts:lol2:


Everybody hurts....sometiiiimmmmeeeee :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Fair point lol.
> 
> 
> Everybody hurts....sometiiiimmmmeeeee :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
i would be if i looked like that... ouch, things need spicing up, its bloody freezing outside!!


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> where are you moving to ?


York, well, Malton but its basically york :no1:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> Fair point lol.
> 
> 
> Everybody hurts....sometiiiimmmmeeeee :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 

R.E.M.................:lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Jb1432 said:


> i would be if i looked like that... ouch, things need spicing up, its bloody freezing outside!!


:roll2:



Emmaj said:


> R.E.M.................:lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL well i have 3 huskies an a mal x husky an a mal................so 5 sled breed lol
> 
> i have 4 skunks...............5 soon :whistling2::lol2:


FIVE??????????? :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> York, well, Malton but its basically york :no1:


 
Ooooooooo not far really then im in halifax 


you will have to come meet the dogs an skunks :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

africa said:


> FIVE??????????? :whistling2:


yesh 5 :lol2:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

You can never have too many skunkies !:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

africa said:


> You can never have too many skunkies !:flrt:


 
Nopes lol you cant an they are all ickle boys too :flrt::flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

africa said:


> You can never have too many skunkies !:flrt:


 
you feckin well can! :lol2: either that or Dom is about the same amount of trouble as 6 skunks all rolled into one :devil::lol2:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Bet they all have different personalities too,mine are like chalk and cheese lol ...bless 'em, one thing in common though...ability to steal stuff and trash the place!:2thumb:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Ooooooooo not far really then im in halifax
> 
> 
> you will have to come meet the dogs an skunks :lol2:


That would actually be amazing! Be good to meet more huskies before I get my own too :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

africa said:


> Bet they all have different personalities too,mine are like chalk and cheese lol ...bless 'em, one thing in common though...ability to steal stuff and trash the place!:2thumb:


LOL yeps they sure do they are all so individual :lol2:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you feckin well can! :lol2: either that or Dom is about the same amount of trouble as 6 skunks all rolled into one :devil::lol2:


Hehehe...you gotta love 'em though
:no1:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> That would actually be amazing! Be good to meet more huskies before I get my own too :lol2:


 
well your more than welcome to come meet my mad bunch :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> That would actually be amazing! Be good to meet more huskies before I get my own too :lol2:


lmao, no one ever wants to meet you emma when they come to yours, just wanna meet your pack ........... awwww pooor emma :lol2:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> well your more than welcome to come meet my mad bunch :lol2:


 yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay I look forward to it :flrt: My dad was telling me about one he saw running around when he took bro for a walk earlier, twas snarling at my brother so he donked it on the nose :S (brothers 8 so I wont yell at him) :devil:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> lmao, no one ever wants to meet you emma when they come to yours, just wanna meet your pack ........... awwww pooor emma :lol2:


 I wanna meet emma too!!! She's my adoptive mummy :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> lmao, no one ever wants to meet you emma when they come to yours, just wanna meet your pack ........... awwww pooor emma :lol2:


 
see there was method to my madness of getting huskies an skunks :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay I look forward to it :flrt: My dad was telling me about one he saw running around when he took bro for a walk earlier, twas snarling at my brother so he donked it on the nose :S (brothers 8 so I wont yell at him) :devil:


 
LOL bless mine try to each other to get attention from people but dont try eat the person thats giving attention LOL

jokin hee hee:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> see there was method to my madness of getting huskies an skunks :lol2:


awww emma i love you, n not just for your skunkies n huskies...... n definately not for your ability to offer us a brew as soon as we arrive.....or lack there of :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> I wanna meet emma too!!! She's my adoptive mummy :lol2:


awwwwwwwwww yay someone that wants to meet mee :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> awww emma i love you, n not just for your skunkies n huskies...... n definately not for your ability to offer us a brew as soon as we arrive.....or lack there of :lol2:


 
LOL yeah i have to be reminded about the kettle hee hee :blush::lol2:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL bless mine try to each other to get attention from people but dont try eat the person thats giving attention LOL
> 
> jokin hee hee:lol2:


 :lol2: If I was going to be eaten by anything Id want it to be a husky :flrt: Im obsessed I tell ye XD My parents got me snow buddies for christmas because there was a husky on the cover :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> :lol2: If I was going to be eaten by anything Id want it to be a husky :flrt: Im obsessed I tell ye XD My parents got me snow buddies for christmas because there was a husky on the cover :lol2:


 
LOL did ya watch eight below today ?


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL did ya watch eight below today ?


Nope :S What channel was it on?


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL did ya watch eight below today ?


 
I did

and warning for you, EMMAS MADDD!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> Nope :S What channel was it on?


bbc1 this afternoon i thinks 

i have it on DVD but its one film i love :flrt::flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

oh my god now emmas got a tv her eyes are goin square :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

wondered why you hadnt been online much!! Your gettin saner


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> I did
> 
> and warning for you, EMMAS MADDD!


 
But joe i thought you luffed me 



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> oh my god now emmas got a tv her eyes are goin square :lol2:


yesh they is square :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:



farmercoope said:


> wondered why you hadnt been online much!! Your gettin saner


 
me sane LOLOLOL Nah i donts be thinkin so :lol2::lol2:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Cant see it on iplayer, I shall find it online later, reeeeeally wanna watch it now :lol2: I did watch snow dogs the other day though :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> Cant see it on iplayer, I shall find it online later, reeeeeally wanna watch it now :lol2: I did watch snow dogs the other day though :flrt:


 
yeah eight below an snow dogs an iron will fantastic films :flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Aha, who said being mad was a bad thing


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

I havent seen iron will 

They need to make more films with skunks in methinks, and not just scenes o them farting on people :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL yeah there is a skunk in snow dogs :lol2:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL yeah there is a skunk in snow dogs :lol2:


But he was a farty skunk :lol2:

Hey, this thread would be a good start for a film! The trials and tribulations of skunks in the inner cities :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> But he was a farty skunk :lol2:
> 
> Hey, this thread would be a good start for a film! The trials and tribulations of skunks in the inner cities :lol2:


 
either that or be turned into a soap hee hee :lol2::lol2:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> either that or be turned into a soap hee hee :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

spider_duck said:


>


Hahaha! thats great!!

:2thumb::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

pooor ian!!!!! **sniffles** though ians bird is pretty fit lol


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

She is a beauty :mf_dribble: Im sure Ians fortunes will turn


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL that made me giggle did that duckie :lol2::lol2:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Im gonna work on the next installment in a bit :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL cool cant wait to see how the story carries on :flrt::lol2:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

love it :mf_dribble:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

*Suburbian Families episode 2*


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

spider_duck said:


>


 
LOOOOOOOOOL thats fantastic :notworthy::lol2::lol2:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

:lol2: Im enjoying this! Any pics/suggestions always welcome :no1:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

the ones your coming up with are fab LOL :lol2:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

I try :lol2: I just love the look on the cats face :no1:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> I try :lol2: I just love the look on the cats face :no1:


LOL i know its classic :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

Signed. Hope all works out for you and your little critters. I know from bitter experience what it is like to have to contemplate saying good buy to these funny creatures that take over your lives so intensely:whistling2:. GOOD LUCK keep your chin up em


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

no offence meant here but

- you knew you were only allowed 1 pet BEFORE you bought the skunk

- the council are your landlord and their rules stand as it would from any
private landlord

- we all know people with more that the allowed number of pets for their lease. However, they don't deliberately bring attention to themselves by contacting the local news 

- all this extra press attention, petition etc is just going to p*** the council off even more and cause you more hassle.


Why don't you allow them access to the house for a full inspection (they have that right whether you like it or not) and rehome your cat?

It sounds harsh but you keep fighting like this and you'll end up homeless with no skunk or cat.

why not just co-operate with them?

It really would be in your best interests hun. x


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

spider_duck said:


>


I feel pretty thick now. I looked at that picture 3 times before it clicked!! Duh!! :blush:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Talk To The Animals said:


> I feel pretty thick now. I looked at that picture 3 times before it clicked!! Duh!! :blush:


Oh dear!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

anybody heard an update on this one???

only 2/3 days left till she's out on her ear, or has she sorted something out?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Well, considering she told us 3+ times that she was leaving the forum and wasn't coming back, she has been back in the past week or so. I too want to know what the outcome of the petition was. I don't believe petitions will do much anyway since anybody could just make loads of random email addresses and sign it but it will still be the same person.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Evening Express seem to be keeping up to date with the story so i'll keep an eye out on there..

Aberdeen council?s final warning for skunk owner - Evening Express=


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

not really up to date tho meko...



> *Aberdeen council’s final warning for skunk owner*
> 
> *Woman facing fight to keep pet in flat*
> 
> ...


i saw hannah this weekend just gone as it happens, ichi is looking in marvelous shape.

N


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

aye its a month old but the final day is tomorrow isn't it?


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

tomorrow is the 23rd indeed..

N


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Any updated news on Ichi?


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

From what ive heard Ichi is really welll and shes fine! Shes still being loved and spoilt!


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

there was something on the radio today about a gal in aberdeen who had to give her skunk up. dont know if its her but from what they were saying she doesnt have the skunk anymore. 
Mind you, thats the radio, hardly sky news eh? lol


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> From what ive heard Ichi is really welll and shes fine! Shes still being loved and spoilt!


 
but that doesn't say where.. although i heard a rumour but cos it was a rumour i'm not saying anything.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

They asked for updated news on Ichi, not where she is, anyway its not my place to say, I do know Ichi is well and being looked after though


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> They asked for updated news on Ichi, not where she is, anyway its not my place to say, I do know Ichi is well and being looked after though



I did ask that. But I'm far to intrigued now  . At least she's happy and healthy though.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

*peers under desk*

yep, she looks ok to me :whistling2:

and yes, if you heard/saw something in scotland about a skunk having to be given up, that would have been about her.

N

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/s...t-skunk-after-eviction-threat-86908-21177933/


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

:whistling2:hehe bless her!!:lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

awwww im glad she has made a good decision and im guessing you have her nerry's if so im glad that its all worked out......... X x X


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

:2thumb:

N


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Well its good to know Ichi is safe and sound, i still feel really sorry for Hannah though. I hope she comes through it stronger.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Nerys said:


> *peers under desk*
> 
> yep, she looks ok to me :whistling2:
> 
> ...


 
well at least she got a good home, just a shame Hannah was too dumb (in the nicest possible way) to admit she'd never win the battle, and found a way to keep her - ie getting rid of the cat.


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Im glad ichi is in a good safe home : victory:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm glad Ichi is ok. Just read the news coverage on it-gutting.


----------



## giantdaygecko (Feb 1, 2009)

So glad there is a happy ending to this - for the skunk that is. Hannah, grow up and sort your life out!!!!!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Its alright having a pop at Hannah but if the seller's screening proceedures were up to scratch they would have asked 'Do you rent?, If so are you allowed to keep this animal?'

Then none of this would have happened. 

The seller should at least have told Hannah she could return the skunk to them if there was ever a problem in my opinion.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Did Hannah buy her straight from the original buyer who took her from me or via Nerys and Rory? If the latter then surely this is what has been done - Nerys and Rory have her safe and sound. It has only taken so long because Hannah refused to abide by a contractual agreement and beleived causing a fuss would help her cause.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

exactly emma

hannah was put in touch with them via us yes, but made the arrangements with the seller herself.. including payment and collection. 

And yes, she would have gone through the normal screening procedures, and been asked the normal questions. however no-one is going to say "no my landlord has not given me permission" on a form are they?

christ caroline, what do you want us to do next, take out a bank reference to check they can afford to pay vets bills? Ask for Job references to make sure they can afford the maintenance and upkeep?? Refuse to sell to anyone who is not working??

and lets face it... hannah is not the only skunk keeper to have a skunk without the landlords permission.. 

"you know who" had several skunks and were in the same position.. yet i don't see you having a dig at them?? 

should i not have sold them their two female skunks caroline?? as at the time their landlord had not given them permission to own them???



> The seller should at least have told Hannah she could return the skunk to them if there was ever a problem in my opinion.


and why, pray tell, do you think she is back here Caroline??? 

for that exact reason 

You really do have NO idea of what support i give behind the scenes do you girl? 

Hannah and i have had an understanding from day one, that if anything happened Ichi would always be welcome back here. 

she's been due to come here since Christmas, and really, its none of your business what arrangements i have with my clients Caroline, plenty of worthwhile people knew Ichi was coming here. you just were not one of them i guess. 

ALL the people i sell skunks to know that ANY of them are MORE than welcome to come back here at ANY time.

furthermore, i think almost everyone who knows me knows full well i would not hesitate to take on ANY skunk if it ever "had a problem"

anyone who has any doubt that i would take back a skunk, is to frank, to be laughed at.. everyone knows that i would more then happily accept skunks back.. to even insinuate that i would not, is taking the piss..

In this case, yes Ichi has been bought back (not given as it says in the article)

in fact as it happens she would have come here if the council had seized her too, the rescue they would have used, would have rehomed her to me anyway, and that was something again arranged back in January.. as a "just in case the worst happens" case.

for all those who have asked, yes, she is fine thanks, hannah is doing ok, tho has been very down this weekend, Ichi is in good health, is not over weight, is very white.... 

and is missing her mum 

i've no doubt she will settle ok, but at the moment, i can tell she is missing her old life and her old comforts, and i know hannah is missing her.

She just came down to say hello actually, she must have known i was talking about her. to the people who are being nasty... she Farts in your general direction.. 

N


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

incidently caroline...

sometimes, in peoples lives.. they come up against problems which mean they are required to sell or rehome their animals...

for instance, i notice your meerkats are for sale.. did the seller not say they would take them back if they ever had a problem with you?? or do they not want to buy them back, and you not want to give them back for free?? 

whats good for one, is surely good for all?

Nerys


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I think people sometimes miss the general point - Hannah may have her faults for not checking with the council etc but I know she gave Ichi the best possible care and has, in making sure she is back with Nerys and Rory, continued to do just that as it is in Ichi's best interests.

All the better that I will hopefully get to see her again soon if Nerys is headed this way for a famous Em roasty dinner


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

You do know how to make yourself look a fool Nerys.

I had no idea that you were the seller :lol2:

Saw a couple of insults in that tirade there but couldn't be bothered to read it all tbh.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Who did you assume the seller was Pouchie? I hve made reference to Ichi previoiusly being mine so hope you didn't assume it was me?


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Pouchie said:


> You do know how to make yourself look a fool Nerys.
> 
> I had no idea that you were the seller :lol2:
> 
> Saw a couple of insults in that tirade there but couldn't be bothered to read it all tbh.


oh really...:whistling2:

depsite the fact its been mentioned many times on here..

well ok, you back up however you want to honey..

i think most people will see what there is to be seen 

N


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

hiya, im not trying to get at you but.....you signed a tenancy wich allowed 1 pet....you have a child....you brang another pet into the flat thats only allowed 1 pet, now you and your CHILD are getting evicted because YOU want two pets!!!

one word comes to mind ..... selfish
any cat or skunk should not come before your childs safety, being evicted and put in a worst case senario hostel is bad for your child, being evicted from her home, re-home the cat or skunk and visit it whatever just thry to think of your child instead of yourself


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

sophs87 said:


> hiya, im not trying to get at you but.....you signed a tenancy wich allowed 1 pet....you have a child....you brang another pet into the flat thats only allowed 1 pet, now you and your CHILD are getting evicted because YOU want two pets!!!
> 
> one word comes to mind ..... selfish
> any cat or skunk should not come before your childs safety, being evicted and put in a worst case senario hostel is bad for your child, being evicted from her home, re-home the cat or skunk and visit it whatever just thry to think of your child instead of yourself


read it again where does it say shes got a child? the skunks in a new home now anyway so what your little tirade has to do with anything now is beyond me 
shouldnt this be locked now as the case is "sorted" and its just descending into bitchyness
glad shes got a happy home with you nerys


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I didn't assume or think about who the seller was nor am I 'backing up'

I was merely making the point I have made many times in the past. I was speaking about the *situation*, not about the persons involved (why would I be interested in them?!).

However, if you have a guilty conscience Nerys, tough shit.


I've said it a thousand times on here.. sellers/breeders should take animals back and the screening proceedure could have been better imho. Thats all.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> Its alright having a pop at Hannah but if the seller's screening proceedures were up to scratch they would have asked 'Do you rent?, If so are you allowed to keep this animal?'


that's crap.. who in the land of normal people asks if they rent and are they allowed animals? that's for the buyer to be aware of not the seller




> The seller should at least have told Hannah she could return the skunk to them if there was ever a problem in my opinion.


 
i see there was a special offer on bollocks yesterday; buy one get one free.
breeder - yes, seller - not really. People sell pets for a reason, if that reason they didn't exist then they wouldn't be selling their pet so expecting them to take it back if the new owner needs to sell is a bit of a no brainer.. the buyer letting the original seller know that they have to sell and seeing if they're in a position to take it back - then yep; but expecting the seller to take it back is just downright silly.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Meko said:


> i see there was a special offer on bollocks yesterday; buy one get one free.
> breeder - yes, seller - not really. People sell pets for a reason, if that reason they didn't exist then they wouldn't be selling their pet so expecting them to take it back if the new owner needs to sell is a bit of a no brainer.. the buyer letting the original seller know that they have to sell and seeing if they're in a position to take it back - then yep; but expecting the seller to take it back is just downright silly.


 
:lol2::lol2::lol2: Read it back Meko.

Doesn't make a blind bit of sense.

Stop tring to be clever.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

It actually does - I know that the people who sold to Hannah would not have taken Ichi back under any circumstance. NOT the original broker (who was TSKA) but the seller which was a married couple.

Nerys and Rory were NOT in an obligatory situation to take Ichi back (her name is actually Kalichiyaw) back but chose to do so to ensure that she would be in a lifelong home now - that, for me, is a wonderful thing to do.

(Meko - I understood your post )


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2: Read it back Meko.
> 
> Doesn't make a blind bit of sense.
> 
> Stop tring to be clever.


 
makes perfect sense, but then again you expect as seller to ask if the buyer lives in a flat and can keep pets.. so i can see where you got confused.


----------



## stuart402 (Mar 5, 2009)

stuartdouglas said:


> This is probably going nowhere, but I can't just sit back after reading all this and not add.............
> 
> Let me get this right, you are on benefits, living in a council flat, rent free and presumably not paying council tax?
> 
> ...


 Sorry I Know I'm new but I totally agree!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Meko said:


> that's crap.. who in the land of normal people asks if they rent and are they allowed animals? that's for the buyer to be aware of not the seller
> 
> 
> i see there was a special offer on bollocks yesterday; buy one get one free.
> breeder - yes, seller - not really. People sell pets for a reason, if that reason they didn't exist then they wouldn't be selling their pet so expecting them to take it back if the new owner needs to sell is a bit of a no brainer.. the buyer letting the original seller know that they have to sell and seeing if they're in a position to take it back - then yep; but expecting the seller to take it back is just downright silly.


 
If you didnt feel the need to be so insulting I would not nitpick but here, I'll help you out and explain it to you.. 

IF everyone breeding animals took them back and basically acted as their own 'rescue' then there would be no 'sellers' as you are describing them. The breeder/ seller would be the same person every time. 

What you have done is made up a scenario where the breeder wouldn't take the animal back, thus the owner becomes just a 'seller'. 

I apologise for using the word seller. This seems to have been what confused you.


I do love this forum. It is a goldmine for social experimenters and those studying sociology. The way people turn a comment about animals and the pet trade into personal onslaughts against the poster whom they don't even know never ceases to amaze me. 

On my forum this thread would be an adult discussion about how we can prevent situations like Ichi's from arising in future. On this forum it is nothing but a schoolground bitchfest. 

Well done you.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Sorry Pouchie but you really don't live in the real world do you.

If i bought a puppy / budgie / goldfish / gerbil from the pet shop and decided i didn't want it, who would it be returned to? The petshop won't take it back because it isn't their business to go around giving refunds on pets.
You won't know who the breeder is because it came from a petshop.

Whatabout back street breeders? do you want them to go back to them?
Or people who's cat got knocked up by the local tom, should they take all the kittens back regardless of if they can keep them or not?

This isn't Demolition Man where we live in the perfect world. There are breeders, backstreet breeders, people who breed their pets and sell the offspring and there's accidental breeding.
Would you expect Bob Clark or Ralph Davies to take all the snakes back that they breed each year if the new owner decides they don't want it any more?
Do you expect a skunk dealer selling x amount of skunks each year to take them all back? 
Do you expect everybody who buys a pet to know that the breeder might take it back if they have a problem? 

This is the real world, people have pets for a lifetime, people sell pets when they don't fit their lifestyle and not many people are going to give their pet away when they can sell it to somebody else who'll give it a good home.. Especially if the breeder will probably sell it to somebody else.

You're right, it is like a schoolground bitchfest and as usual there's always one person who stamps their feet and wants to take their ball home when they don't get their own way.. unfortunately you can't have your ball back as it wasn't yours to start with.


This was an adult discussion on how it could have been prevented but she wanted to fight the law even though she'd lose.. Then somebody came along with some dream world idea about breeders taking all the animals they bred back as a 'rescue' and it changed.

'on my forum...............' what's that? www.powertrip.com/forum ? 
it obviously can't be that great can it seeing as you clock up the posts on here..


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

:lol2: Nothing to do with the fact I have been a member of RFUK since lord knows when and my own forum is only 4 months old...


If you wanted to discuss this and were genuinely interested I would answer your above questions but seeing as you are just out to insult people I will rise above it and make this my last post. 

Incidentally, I along with other experienced, serious keepers do not frequent RFUK much anymore and when we do, it reminds us why it is a waste of time thanks to a number of its members and the non existant moderation which allows people to get away with murder and make other people's lives a misery.

If it makes you happy Meko, I shall pop off back to my perfect world bubble while you sit back and let the world go to shit.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

shame, i'd love to see how you could answer it.


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> Incidentally, I along with other experienced, serious keepers do not frequent RFUK much anymore and when we do, it reminds us why it is a waste of time thanks to a number of its members and the non existant moderation which allows people to get away with murder and make other people's lives a misery.


Thats why I don't post much any more. 

Its supposed to be about animals and not about putting people down. Its such a shame !!!.

Neil


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

kodakira said:


> Thats why I don't post much any more.
> 
> Its supposed to be about animals and not about putting people down. Its such a shame !!!.
> 
> Neil


I agree, its starting to get bad, since I joined its had its slumps but this seems pretty prolonged


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

SiUK said:


> I agree, its starting to get bad, since I joined its had its slumps but this seems pretty prolonged


 
100% agree with you's too hence why i rarely come on anymore as well


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

I agree with Pouchie about it being a bitchfest....no shortage of that on here sometimes.I know nothing about skunks but I think it's a shame that this wee skunk has been rehomed a few times.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

It is a shame she has been rehomed a few times but sometimes circumstances change and there is no way around it...not referring to Hannah here.

But at least she is with Nerys now and will have a wonderful home.

As for it being a bitchfest on here...I think people need to have thicker skin and accept that if you post on a public forum, there are bound to be people who will disagree with you or maybe take it the wrong way. Just let it go over your head and don't get so worked up about it. It's a forum after all. 

It's okay saying 'on x,y,z forum we don't have this problem' but rfuk is a huge site, if you feel a post is out of line use the report button. We can't expect the mods to read every thread and every post, that would be more than a full time job in itself, and I believe most work or have families of their own to deal with. If you see something offensive report it and explain why. The mods aren't psychic.


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Somewhere along the way I must have missed the point of this '' public forum''. I thought when I joined I was joining to gain knowledge on the animals I was keeping or hoping to keep. I may even be able to offer advice to others in a friendly and polite way.
If you refer to all my posts even when being flamed I am always polite. 

I did not realise that I needed a thick skin to ask about keeping something. The fact is people do not really know the circumstances or the people that post on this site, yet a lot are willing to come on with both barrels blazing which I find rather sad and ( being impolite for the first time ) quite pathetic.

Neil


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

The way I see it, i've been flamed before, people have jumped to conclusions and made assumptions. It would have been easy for me to take offense. But the way I saw it was that I had a right to my opinion, so instead of getting upset about it I would explain what I meant more thoroughly.

There are some people in particular who go in all guns blazing and seriously need to calm down, but a lot of people take offense where none was intended. A prime example is Feorag..the amount of people I've seen going 'how dare you...' etc etc..when Eileen has meant it completely innocently. A lot is how its read.
I do agree some go out to cause offense, and thats where the report button should come in. If nobody reports them, chances are the mods won't see, or they won't realise offense has been taken.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

kodakira said:


> Somewhere along the way I must have missed the point of this '' public forum''. I thought when I joined I was joining to gain knowledge on the animals I was keeping or hoping to keep. I may even be able to offer advice to others in a friendly and polite way.
> If you refer to all my posts even when being flamed I am always polite.
> 
> I did not realise that I needed a thick skin to ask about keeping something. The fact is people do not really know the circumstances or the people that post on this site, yet a lot are willing to come on with both barrels blazing which I find rather sad and ( being impolite for the first time ) quite pathetic.
> ...


Agree with you Neil, i think some people like to hold grudges and like to actually have a dig at other people everytime they put a post up, I know even we have dis agreed on things before like on the skunk walking thread, but luckily we can see it as just that, a dis agreement on opinions, i still respcet your opinion though.


----------

